# Worm Drive Circular Saw Guides



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I'd like to make a guide for crosscutting boards and smaller panels with my worm drive circular saw. I got my inspiration from the kreg KMA2600 square cut.
I would have to mirror the jig and hold it against the workpiece with my right hand and saw in left hand. That puts me where I can't see the blade, plus I'm right handed. Also, I would always have to adjust to account for the kerf thickness. 
If I build it in the same orientation as the Kreg version, the wider side of the saw's shoe and all the motor weight would bear on the waste side of the cut. It just wouldn't be very stable and safe.

I apologize, I know that's all very hard to understand without me acting all of it out. 
I find the saw awkward in almost every task I do. 
Am I doing something wrong? Is there a trick I'm missing.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I would strongly recommend you do not hold the jig in place with your hand. Use clamps. A worm drive saw delivers a tremendous amount of torque. If it kicks back, it would be really difficult to control, and the hand holding the jig could easily end up a casualty of the runaway saw blade. Unless you really know how to handle a worm drive saw, you should have both hands on the saw at all times, and the lumber and jig securely clamped in place.

Now about the jig, glue and screw a straight piece of 1/2" thick wood to a piece of plywood. Clamp it to a table or something, then carefully plunge the saw through the plywood while the sole is resting against the straight edge, and cut your slot in the plywood. Hope that makes sense. The plywood should be large enough that you have areas to place clamps that will not interfere with the saw during operation.


----------



## JustLikeJames (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks Tedster. That would essentially be a shorter version of the 8' long guide I use on full sheet stock. I think that's the route I'll have to go. I just liked the speed of not having to clamp it, like the kreg version for sidewinders but safety first. It's just a hobby anyways, so what am I in such a hurry for?
Thanks.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe one like this









It is just a piece of plywood, with a cleat and a rail. Have a 90 degree corner, add a cleat under it. The long edge can even be a "factory " edge. The rail acts like a fence. Clamp this over-sized speed square along a line. Run the saw along the fence, You can allow for the height of the saw on that side, as well.

I used it here to rip a board down, and have an almost perfectly straight line. It can also be used as a crosscut guide, for either a saw, or a router.

It was originally made to fit a Dewalt Job site saw as a fence. It worked better than the OEM fence.


----------

